# I received a package from Amazon today.



## yuechu

大家好！

I would like to translate the following sentence(s) into Chinese: "I received a package from Amazon today. It came quicker than I expected!"
In the Wordreference dictionary, "to receive" can be translated as 接到，收到 or 拿到. Which would you use in this context? (Would all 3 (separately) sound ok?)
Thanks!


----------



## WJluan

收到


----------



## albert_laosong

Yes we usually say 收到 in such a context.

接到 is most often used to mean "received phone calls"：
今天我接到（收到 is wrong here）很多人打来的电话，问我是不是出什么事儿了？
接到(收到 is wrong here) 诈骗电话应该怎么处理?
今年我们这里接到了/收到了很多群众投诉，说我们服务态度不好。
I don't think 接到 is often used in "received packages".

Then 拿到，it's acceptable but it's not so common as 收到 in this context.
收到 just means you received something, regardless of how you received it, like the delivery man sent it to your doorstep or you had to come downstairs and went to a specific place to get it.
While with 拿到 it often sounds like you went somewhere to collect it, but it's not always so.
for example:
A: 昨天给你说的，我在我办公桌上给你留的文件，你拿到了没有？
B：拿到了拿到了，昨天一打完电话我就过去拿了。


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, WJluan!
and thanks, Albert_laosong for your helpful explanations!


----------



## yuechu

So how would it sound if I said "我今天从亚马逊收到了一个包裹。它来的比我想象的（预期的？）更快。"
Thanks!


----------



## WJluan

Yes, It is very native, "我今天从亚马逊收到了一个包裹。它来的比我想象的更快。"


----------



## SuperXW

它来的比我想象的（预期的）更快 sounds a bit formal. 
In real life, more people would say 没想到这么快就到了。


----------



## albert_laosong

If you are expecting that package, it may not be appropriate to say  我今天从亚马逊收到了一个包裹 ，I would say 我今天收到了亚马逊发过来的包裹，比我预计/想象的快。


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, WJluan, SuperXW and Albert_laosong!


----------



## SimonTsai

我今天收到一個 Amazon 的包裹。

Personally, I tend to leave the company name untranslated. Also, '從' is okay, but does not work the best, I would say.


----------



## yuechu

SimonTsai said:


> 我今天收到一個 Amazon 的包裹。


Thanks, SimonTsai! 
Would this be for the present or future? (or does it work for the past as well?)


----------



## SimonTsai

'會' would be added if it were for the future.

I meant it for the past. What would you say if you meant it for the present? (I ask because I can hardly imagine someone saying, '_I receive a package from Amazon_', which is in the present.)


----------



## yuechu

Oh, I was thinking that 了 would be added for the past. That's why I was asking.

For the present, I was thinking of the present continuous (which in French, does not usually require a separate form than the simple present): "I'm receiving a package from Amazon today"

Thanks again!


----------

